# Masterbuilt XL Temp issues



## jftx (Apr 8, 2013)

I tried making some jerky a couple of weeks ago.  The plan was to start around 150 degrees and go up from there.  On low my Masterbuilt reached 200.  I know I can turn it past high and get the flame lower but with West Texas winds I run the risk of the flame blowing out.  Also, with the flame that low i couldn't get the chunks or chips to smoke.  Since i don't use the stock chip pan (i use a cast iron skillet) I was wondering if i could use lump charcoal for the smoke and heat source.


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 8, 2013)

Before I fine tuned my GOSM to get to low temps for jerky I used a metal baking pan with about 6 briquettes of charcoal and a chunk of wood. I would have to replenish every hour or so but it worked and I could keep temps below 170*.


----------



## couger78 (Apr 17, 2013)

The best way I've discovered to keep the temps in my Masterbuilt Propane smoker (Ex-Wide) is to install [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]an [/color][color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]  inline[/color][color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]  LP needle valve for the supply hose. My goal is to keep temps in the 130-160°F—primarily for smoking sausages and jerky. I can set the dial on the smoker to its lowest setting and adjust the valve to further reduce the flame. End result is a consistent cooking range for many hours in the desired range.[/color]

I use the a-maze-ns for smoke generation. They have little or no impact on the internal chamber temp.

Kevin

Low temps for jerky....













jerky_2hrs_sml_zps1eb17a1b.jpg



__ couger78
__ Apr 17, 2013






And sausages...













HotLnk_4hourSmk_sml_zps65964879.jpg



__ couger78
__ Apr 17, 2013


----------



## cadillacman (Apr 18, 2013)

I do use lump charcoal, after the mod on the chip pan, the LC burns fine with the vents in the correct positions and a low temp is achieved and no propane is used. 






I like the needle valve suggestion, I'm planning on purchasing one!

() possibly?

I love this smoker and big fan of a-maze-ns and hope to use it now that the weather here in MA is getting better.


----------



## jftx (Apr 19, 2013)

I would go with a needle valve but like i said in my post i'm concerned with the wind blowing the flame out.  I think i'll try lum charcoal next time.


----------



## cadillacman (Apr 19, 2013)

You may be correct, I found more about this in another post which I had previously posted in see: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137129/masterbuilt-propane-smokers/20

I am still going to get a valve and if the wind kicks up I'll just leave it open a little more.

Good luck on the lump charcoal it works great for me.  Additionally I did more mods that I posted in that other post if your interested so that I can add different types of chips for flavor.

View this posting also very good stuff!  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...r-in-my-masterbuilt-smokehouse-propane-smoker

Hope all goes well here in MA BOSTON STRONG!


----------



## tstalafuse (Apr 19, 2013)

I saw this on another thread about making a windbreak for the Masterbuilt XL who was having problems with the wind blowing out his fire.  There is a picture about half way down the page.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/99373/masterbuild-xl-mods-post-your-mods-here/120

You could probably do the same thing with some aluminum foil.

Tim


----------



## johnbarclay (Apr 20, 2013)

You said in line LP needle valve installation will be helpful. How to install it?


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 20, 2013)

johnbarclay said:


> You said in line LP needle valve installation will be helpful. How to install it?



They are real easy to install, you can put them right inline on the hose, this might help:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/needle-valves-for-gassers


----------

